# Found Siberian Husky - need help



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I found a lost Siberian last Sat. night. He has a new collar, no microchip, young, about 1 year, healthy coat, on the the thin side. I've placed ads all over the Web, in the paper, put up flyers and have yet to find the owner. 

I won't take him to the Humane society or shelter and I want to find him a good home but I feel lost. This breed needs an experienced dog owner and I can't just give him to any Joe Blow who wants an exotic looking dog. There is only one Siberian Rescue in Fl and it's in Central FL. Does anyone have any suggestions for me or the best way to find a forever home for him? Thanks


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Go ahead and contact the rescue in central FL. I'm sure they have contacts throughout the state that can possibly assist you.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I left a voicemail and email for the rescue a couple of days ago and haven't heard back from them. 

Well, I took the dog to my vet to be scanned for a microchip just in case the emergency vets missed and, viola, he is chipped. The company called the owner and he said he didn't own the dog anymore and 'forgot' who he gave him to. I'm just sick about this. 

I'm determined to find this dog a good home though.......somehow.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Romeo said:


> I left a voicemail and email for the rescue a couple of days ago and haven't heard back from them.
> 
> Well, I took the dog to my vet to be scanned for a microchip just in case the emergency vets missed and, viola, he is chipped. The company called the owner and he said he didn't own the dog anymore and 'forgot' who he gave him to. I'm just sick about this.
> 
> I'm determined to find this dog a good home though.......somehow.


OMG...are you serious? What kind of 'owner' is that? Thank god you didn't give it to him. Some people. Have you called your local shelter to see if anyone has called in for a lost husky? I don't think you need to surrounder the dog, you can just give them your contact info if they do get calls coming in.

Good luck and I'm glad that this husky has found a nice 'temporary' home for now.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

How annoying!

There should be a law that if you don't change that information you are responsible for the dog. I wonder if the guy can remember the breeder's information? I guess this is why some rescues and breeders keep their name on the microchip!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sweetally said:


> OMG...are you serious? What kind of 'owner' is that? Thank god you didn't give it to him. Some people. Have you called your local shelter to see if anyone has called in for a lost husky? I don't think you need to surrounder the dog, you can just give them your contact info if they do get calls coming in.
> 
> Good luck and I'm glad that this husky has found a nice 'temporary' home for now.


Know what I think? I think this guy probably didn't want the dog anymore and just said that. Probably got him as a puppy and microchipped him and didn't want him after he grew up. Oh and I found out his age from the company, he's a year and 4 months. The lady at the microchip company said the 'owner' was very rude and just hung up after he said that. No wonder this poor dog is so skinny, he probably wasn't even being fed. 

People suck. This dog deserves a better life than he's had thus far and I'm going to do everything I can to make that happen.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bender said:


> How annoying!
> 
> There should be a law that if you don't change that information you are responsible for the dog. I wonder if the guy can remember the breeder's information? I guess this is why some rescues and breeders keep their name on the microchip!


At this point I would not give this dog back to this 'owner'. I agree it would be nice if the breeders name was on the chip too. This is so heartbreaking.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Romero's Mom:

I googled and found this forum for Husky's. Maybe you can post something there for this little guy or get some advice?

Husky rehoming (Please state Free to good home) - Husky Owners - The Siberian Husky Forum


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Romeo said:


> and 'forgot' who he gave him to. QUOTE]
> =======================================================
> Yeah, right.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Romeo said:


> At this point I would not give this dog back to this 'owner'. I agree it would be nice if the breeders name was on the chip too. This is so heartbreaking.



I agree too, wouldn't give the dog back, but he should be paying for his care or fined for having the dog 'at large' at least.

Imagine if that was a universal law that dogs and cats had to be identified and whoever was their 'owner' at that time could be charged for their care and rehoming....

If you have an aproximate birthdate you might want to post that on some classifieds and so on, maybe you'll find more information or the breeder. Might not but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh how sad for that pup....I hope that you can find him a good home. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I belong to a Siberian Husky forum, I posted the info. to see if anyone can help. I will let you know as soon as I hear something.

Poor, sweet boy... I would love to take him, but two male Sibes together can be a bit of a problem LOL.

Julie


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I found him a home if we could get him to NH...I will keep trying.

I have some friends in Jacksonville, I will give them a call and see if they know anyone.

As I said before I would love to take him - Sibes, Goldens and Labs are my favorites, but I already have one of each and I don't think Hurley would appreciate another male around here.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Dreammom said:


> I found him a home if we could get him to NH...I will keep trying.
> 
> I have some friends in Jacksonville, I will give them a call and see if they know anyone.
> 
> As I said before I would love to take him - Sibes, Goldens and Labs are my favorites, but I already have one of each and I don't think Hurley would appreciate another male around here.


Thanks so much, to you and everyone else. I would keep him too but I have a Golden and cocker spaniel, both males. The problem isn't finding a home, it's finding the _right_ home. People like this breed because it's exotic looking but they need to realize what goes into it. Here are some pics of him.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I am going to keep trying, my friend in Jacksonville doesn't know anyone looking right now. She did say there are some Urban Mushing Groups around the Orlando area - maybe you can contact them.

The only advice I can give you in looking for the right home (I have raised two huskies). Preferably a home with a fenced yard, they are great escape artists and love to run. They dig, climb and jump to get out of wherever they are enclosed. They can not be allowed off lead, I guarantee they will take off. Don't do well in a home with a cat or other small animals, their prey drive is very strong. A bit stubborn when it comes to training LOL. They are sweet, clowns and love kids and strangers (very friendly)...they also prefer to be a part of a pack, but it can get a bit tricky. They play rough, it looks like they are going to kill each other, but its all in good fun.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Any luck finding a home for this gorgeous pup?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would be afraid that the guy gave his dog to his now ex-girlfriend, and that is why he conveniently forgot who he gave him to.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Dreammom said:


> Any luck finding a home for this gorgeous pup?


Yes, I found the perfect home and family for him. 

I took him to meet a nice family on Sat. afternoon and they asked if he could stay over. So far, things are going fantastic. I was concerned he might not get along with their male lab, but so far so good. Nice home, quiet neighborhood, three great kids and a lab. Their animals stay inside all the time and there is a six ft fence in the backyard.

I really hit the jackpot with this one. Such a great feeling to find this sweet dog a forever home. Thanks all, for your help.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Romeo said:


> Yes, I found the perfect home and family for him.
> 
> I took him to meet a nice family on Sat. afternoon and they asked if he could stay over. So far, things are going fantastic. I was concerned he might not get along with their male lab, but so far so good. Nice home, quiet neighborhood, three great kids and a lab. Their animals stay inside all the time and there is a six ft fence in the backyard.
> 
> I really hit the jackpot with this one. Such a great feeling to find this sweet dog a forever home. Thanks all, for your help.


Thats awesome! Thank you so much for taking such great care of this handsome guy.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

That is awesome! Make sure they update his microchip information so if he ever gets out again, they can get him back.


----------

